# RWB wide body GTR



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Stunning car:bowdown1:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

stunning


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Personally I think it would look alot better with the side skirts blended in.

But for a track car it would'nt be worth it, looks the nuts though.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

andyc said:


> Personally I think it would look alot better with the side skirts blended in.
> 
> But for a track car it would'nt be worth it, looks the nuts though.


Thought the same thing . . side skirts are bit over kill for street use . . . but I don't think its even legal in japan.:smokin:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks sweet...


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Looks hard as nails  What's the engine spec?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Look on dinos blog

Lots more, about one of their meets


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks yummy :smokin:


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

nice:smokin:


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

The matte black and wing really set it off


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Anything RWB touches seems to look amazing. Sick car. Wheel offset and camber look perfect, especially in the shot second from bottom.
Would love to see an RWB Porsche in the flesh/metal too


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

I like that alot.


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

stunning


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Car is amazing! :smokin:
Saw it on Speedhunters for the first time last week, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

all there cars are amazing


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

check out:

BEHIND THE SCENES>> RAUH WELT BEGRIFF MEET - PART 1 - MORIYA PA - Speedhunters

BEHIND THE SCENES>> RAUH WELT BEGRIFF MEET - PART 2 - TSUKUBA - Speedhunters


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

matty32 said:


> check out:
> 
> BEHIND THE SCENES>> RAUH WELT BEGRIFF MEET - PART 1 - MORIYA PA - Speedhunters
> 
> BEHIND THE SCENES>> RAUH WELT BEGRIFF MEET - PART 2 - TSUKUBA - Speedhunters


great links , do you happen to know where to get that R32 wide body kit matty??:smokin:
RWB doesn't seem to have a webpage either???


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

I think the wide front and rear fenders are the ones made by Yanack, their standard style.
These will be going on my BNR32 ones the engine is done :smokin:

Sideskirts and spats looks like the Gracer line made by Trust/GReddy, with some carbon added.
Looks amazing like all the other RWB cars, including the S15 and AE86.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think Initial F is right Lux

the skirts look like trust items that have then been re-hashed

the fenders are probably Yanack,cant remember but someone has one on here, im sure they can confirm


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

That looks mean as funk! :smokin:... makes me want a 32 even more now lol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Initial F said:


> I think the wide front and rear fenders are the ones made by Yanack, their standard style.
> These will be going on my BNR32 ones the engine is done :smokin:
> 
> Sideskirts and spats looks like the Gracer line made by Trust/GReddy, with some carbon added.
> Looks amazing like all the other RWB cars, including the S15 and AE86.


Thanks InitialF and matty, I was thinking about Yanack as well and you may be right, as this resolves a long mistery I have been chasing to uncover for so long:chuckle::chuckle:

There was another wide body gunmetal R32 GTR from Norway that I posted a while back ( http://www.minunauto.com/files/imagecache/picture_592x445/files/images/15483/r_1225646361.jpg )and we were all guessing if it had a Yanack wide fender kit or not. Yanacks webpage pictures are horrible crap and small, you can't figure out what you are actually buying there:flame: . . . if the RWB car uses Yanack wide body fenders, it will mean that those wider fenders are more roundish, compared to the ones in the pic above.

Gives me new ideas . . . now please somebody please buy my R34!!:wavey:


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

The fenders on the R32 from Norway look different, could be the reflection or the way it's blended in with the body though.

Not the best pictures, but this R32 has the "standard" Yanack style fenders together with a Do-Luck bodykit:



















Looks the same as the RWB I think, but hard to tell cause of the matte paint and blending to the body, which is done quite smooth 

This is the RWB R32 back when it was white:



















The more I look at it the less sure I am..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks >Initial:bowdown1:

I think the main difference on all wide fender rear kits for R32 Skylines (not need to be GTR) is that the Veilside&co have a more blown up rear fender against the one Norway one being more sharp edged and slick (my preference).

The green you have posted looks somehow again different to the RWB one:runaway:, RWB being somehow inbetween the Veilside and Norway design.
But I like that green one, looks stunning with the Do-Luck bodykit.:smokin:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Im loving that!!!

bob


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Anyone know what those fenders (all 4) would cost??


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

:smokin:


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Initial F said:


> The more I look at it the less sure I am..


Looks a lot better in black or with a uniform colour scheme. Looks somewhat all over the place with the graphics and bit of white here, bit of black there!
Looks slick in black. Not surprised they redone it based on that pic.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

matt -gtrlux any idea who makes the kit for my car ?


----------



## TeamTimeAttack (Apr 23, 2011)

look's like the Veilside Widebody.

Cheers


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Stunning, best looking r32 i have seen the matt black one


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

The RWB R32 looks awesome :clap:

Couldn't just anyone get in contact with RWB to get some infos perhaps :nervous: ???

A nice desent wide body would be awesome tho (not like that steroid type from vileside) 

BTW, does anyone lknow what rear wing that is???

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Hena (Mar 9, 2012)

That gunmetal wide body R32 is not from Norway. It's from Finland and I'm the current owner of the car. I don't know the manufacturer of the body kit but the arches are made from steel.


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

Now that is wide


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Found these great pictures of the RWB BNR32 recently on Stance:Nation :smokin:














































For the feature and higher resolution pictures, click here..

Best track beast R32 together with the Auto Gallery Yokohama R32! :clap:


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> ...
> 
> BTW, does anyone lknow what rear wing that is???
> 
> ...


According to the article on Stance:Nation it's a VOLTEX GT wing.


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

looks amazing and totally intimidating!!


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

Austrian GTR said:


> The RWB R32 looks awesome :clap:
> 
> Couldn't just anyone get in contact with RWB to get some infos perhaps :nervous: ???
> 
> ...






From my extensive research in this car
The wide fenders are Yanack 
The wing is voltex type 5 1700mm


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I wonder if they got the idea from me?!!!!! But went widebody instead.


----------

